# A little history



## reach44 (Sep 17, 2013)

Been doing some research on some of my Kenrick bottles and I've managed to piece together some fragments of info.

The E.J. Kenrick Co as far as I know was founded in November of 1899 by Edward  J.  Kenrick.  (April 10, 1837 - December 17, 1917.)   From what Iâ€™ve read they were a wholesale store that at one time had three locations including Portsmouth, Ohio.  Bottles from this store range from hutches up to crowns and read EJ Kenrick and Son.  So Iâ€™m assuming his son John E. Kenrick took over operations after his fathers death in 1917.  The son died in 1942 and their family is buried right here in Portsmouth.  I do not know who ran the company after this, I believe a man by the name of Harold Clayton may have.  Operations ended April 9, 1956.  After 57 years and 5 months in business.  The building is restored and still stands to this day as a a part of the Riverview Retirement Center.


----------



## reach44 (Sep 17, 2013)

The store as it is today.


----------



## ScottBSA (Sep 17, 2013)

I have an amber crown top from this company.  Thanks for the information.

 Scott


----------



## reach44 (Sep 17, 2013)

Is it a slugplate?  I have the ambers on my wanted list.  []


----------



## Screwtop (Nov 21, 2018)

Hello! I hope you still visit this forum. I am just across the river from Portsmouth. (Garrison) Do you have any of their hutches? I would gladly trade for them. I have seen the Kenrick bottles in stores, and I saw an immaculate amber one, but I left it behind.


----------

